# Bird ?



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

I posted a similar question in the Upland Bird hunting forum and the replies I got there was that the bird probably isn't a woodcock so I am posting here for more help in identifying it.

About a week ago, around 4:00 AM, I was woken up by a strange sound in the tree by our bedroom window, the sound is very difficult to describe as at times it almost had a barking sound like a squirrel and then it would change to almost a warble. Two nights later around 10:00 PM, the same sound returned, this time I headed out to investigate what was making the noise and I spotted a bird a little larger than a robin in size that had a long beak like a woodcock has, its coloration was a mottled brown, no bright colors on it were spotted at that time. As I was moving around the tree to get a better look, I lost site of the bird and it was quiet the rest of the night.

The bird didn't return for several nights and when it did, it was further away from the house.

I have not heard this sound before and it has only been after dark and not during the day.

I realize that without a good description of the bird or its sound make it difficult to identify but is there any other birds, migratory perhaps, that resemble a woodcock that is nocturnal in nature?

TIA.

Busterboy


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

What was the body shape like? Did it stand/walk more upright, like a robin or a jay, or did it sort of squat as it went along? Are you sure it didn't just have something in its mouth like a twig of some sort? How close to water are you?


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll give it a shot...maybe the common snipe?


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

With the sound you're describing - I'll take a shot and say Virginia Rail.

Here's some sites with the three that I can think of that would be doing any night time noise makings.

Each of the Sites, have a Sound recording for each Bird.

Saw Whet Owl- http://identify.whatbird.com/obj/9/_/Northern_Saw-Whet_owl.aspx

Common Snipe - http://identify.whatbird.com/obj/984/_/Common_Snipe.aspx

Virginia Rail - http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAboutBirds/BirdGuide/virginia_Rail.html


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

Bachflock said:


> What was the body shape like? Did it stand/walk more upright, like a robin or a jay, or did it sort of squat as it went along? Are you sure it didn't just have something in its mouth like a twig of some sort? How close to water are you?


It was squatted down on the tree limb when I spotted it as it had quieted down once I started shining the light into the tree. It was by chance that I did spot it as it happened to be facing me and its glowing eyes from the light gave it away. It did not move while I had the light on it and I lost it in the tree when I tried to move to the side of it away from other tree limbs. The beak still looked like a natural beak and I am about 8 miles from Lake Erie.

Buster Boy


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

Varmit Hunter, I listened to each of the sounds, nope not any of them. I haven't heard it in several nights now so not sure if it has moved on or something got it. If my wife had not heard it as well I would have had a hard time tryng to convince others of what we had heard.

I appreciate the help though.

Buster Boy


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

close to a pond or creek?

Kingfisher perhaps.

Or a sand piper, but I don't see those in trees so much as running around the ground making raquet.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I think Varmint Hunter may be onto something with the Rails. How about the:

King Rail

If not that I'm thinking maybe one of the plovers or pipers?


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

M1,

That sound is the closest to what I heard yet, you might be on the right track.

Sixshooter,

There are some backyard style ponds around the area but nothing bigger than those, creeks are somewhat plentiful but small in size.

The sound hasn't been back in several nights or mornings now. At first it was sort of annoying to be woken up from a sound sleep to it, now after trying to find out what it is (was), kinda hoping to hear it again to try to record it.

Buster Boy


----------

